# Bianchi via nirone 7 Red frame what color it is?



## Jalamari (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi all i bought red bianchi via nirone 7 2014 with piece of paint missing from it and was wondering if any one happens to know the right color code for it









maybe the ferrari red?


----------

